# Age old rumor story ---ruining an animal in breeding???



## MrsCountryChick (Jul 25, 2009)

I don't believe all the Bull.... that is in old tales. & I have alot of bull stories I get told thru some uneducated family members & one happens to be about breeding animals. It was told to me "you could -ruin- an animal by an off breeding". Meaning having a registered goat (dog, cat, horse, cow, etc) breed to another breed of their species; Meaning if you say breed a Registered Nubian to an Alpine, then later 'somehow' your doe will be 'ruined' to breed to another Registered Nubian.? Anyone having any opinions on this?  This story is told all the time regarding dogs too.


----------



## jhm47 (Jul 25, 2009)

I know nothing about goats, but in cattle, hogs, sheep, horses, dogs, cats, people, and any other mammals that I know of, it's only the current pregnancy that counts.  If any female has crossbred offspring once, she can have purebred offspring from the next pregnancy.  So, your "uneducated" family members are wrong, and you are right!


----------



## lilhill (Jul 25, 2009)

jhm47 said:
			
		

> If any female has crossbred offspring once, she can have purebred offspring from the next pregnancy.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Jul 25, 2009)

MrsCountryChick said:
			
		

> I don't believe all the Bull.... that is in old tales. & I have alot of bull stories I get told thru some uneducated family members & one happens to be about breeding animals. It was told to me "you could -ruin- an animal by an off breeding". Meaning having a registered goat (dog, cat, horse, cow, etc) breed to another breed of their species; Meaning if you say breed a Registered Nubian to an Alpine, then later 'somehow' your doe will be 'ruined' to breed to another Registered Nubian.? Anyone having any opinions on this?  This story is told all the time regarding dogs too.


My brother believes that very thing. He had a good dog put down because she got with a mutt and was ruined for breeding. Nothing I said could convince him other wise.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 25, 2009)

Hmmmm.....We've crossbred some of the cows with Milking Shorthorn for cleanup breeding (when they won't settle) and have been able to breed them back Holstein the next time. I guess the answer is it's not true.


----------



## freemotion (Jul 25, 2009)

Basic 9th grade biology.....basic genetics.  You can't impact the genetics of future offspring by previous breedings.  Just scientifically not possible.


----------



## PattiXmas (Jul 25, 2009)

Rockytopsis said:
			
		

> MrsCountryChick said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No way!


----------



## Gatorpupsmom (Jul 25, 2009)

You know, what they are saying doesn't even make sense, but when someone has something like that in their head, it's almost IMPOSSIBLE to get rid of the idea!!!  Very often you just can't argue with ignorance.  Ignore what they say and do what you know to be the truth......

Kim


----------



## Roll farms (Jul 26, 2009)

Slightly off subject but along the same lines (silly notions humans have)...
My sister had a 3.5# shi tzu the vet suggested she NOT breed, knowing she'd have problems whelping.
She bred her anyway, to a 6 month old pup, and I'm being serious here...b/c since he was still small-ish, she thought it'd make the pups smaller.  
I tried to tell her his genetics were full grown, even if he wasn't.
1 c-section, 1 dead pup and one live one, and a hysterectomy later.....
She still wasn't convinced and tried again w/ her other dog.


----------



## Lil Chickie Mama (Jul 27, 2009)

Rockytopsis said:
			
		

> My brother believes that very thing. He had a good dog put down because she got with a mutt and was ruined for breeding. Nothing I said could convince him other wise.


 NO, that is so sad!  Same for later post about the small dog.   Boo.  I know it's sappy, but stuff like that breaks my heart.

As for everyone who can't comprehend simple basic genetics and yet continues to proceed with animal husbandry and make the animals suffer for it: I guess it's true what they say, "You can't fix stupid"


----------



## cmjust0 (Jul 27, 2009)

We once had to find homes for five purebred white GSDs and two white GSD/husky mixes -- out of the same litter.  

The female GSD was bred twice...  Once by another white GSD which produced perfect little white GSD babies, and then again by a neighbor's husky which produced two of the cutest little hybrids you ever saw.

It's rare, but it happens....and it TOTALLY blows any theory about tainting the mama dog's pure blood all to smithereens..  If a mama dog can produce both purebreds and mixed breeds _from the same womb at the same time_ without tainting the purebred pups, how could they NOT produce purebreds in future breedings?

We still have one of the white GSDs, by the way..  Aside from having megaesophagus, she's absolutely _textbook_ for the breed.

we  our white GSD.


----------



## Laney (Aug 11, 2009)

Probably this "old wives tale" or myth started with females that were bred to breeds that didn't match in size or genetics and the females ended up dead or unsuitable to breed after that pregnancy.  ( C-section, severe prolapse etc).

In situations such as the shiz tsu that was too small to breed being  bred anyway... or a poodle being bred by a great dane etc where there is no way for the pregnancy to have a good result.  In days when there was no study of genetics this would tell the "simple folk" keep the same with the same.

So, a smart breeder knows you don't want to breed say a smallish Morgan to the largest Arabian in the stable, but if you have that Morgan out in the field with some other type of horse (sorry not a horse person) of similar size and it gets bred, it's not ruined for another season with that purebred stud you had in mind.

Laney


----------



## Imissmygirls (Aug 11, 2009)

We had a good registered Ayrshire 4 H cow that we bred Holstein naturally 2 different lactations after trying multiple  AI services. In between she had some  lovely full Ayrshire calves.

We also had a 18 month old Jersey heifer (obviously small) successfully naturally deliver a  Holstein cross calf.  SHE was the one who jumped the fence at 9 months-- naughty little Jersey. Discovered the pregnancy when we had her checked to find out why she wasn't cycling. Then recalled-- AHA! moment.  We were prepared for a C section, but the calf was petite heifer easily delivered.

And I am sure there are many cats and dogs that have litters from multiple fathers in the same batch.

Did you know that cats do not ovulate until inseminated?


----------



## RedStickLA (Aug 12, 2009)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Slightly off subject but along the same lines (silly notions humans have)...
> My sister had a 3.5# shi tzu the vet suggested she NOT breed, knowing she'd have problems whelping.
> She bred her anyway, to a 6 month old pup, and I'm being serious here...b/c since he was still small-ish, she thought it'd make the pups smaller.
> I tried to tell her his genetics were full grown, even if he wasn't.
> ...


Oh my! 
That's crazy!!!
Mitzi


----------

